# Lookin at someone thru a scope



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

wow,,, what risky behavior. aside from putting the person your looking at in danger, theres enough whacko's out their that your in real danger of being shot if they see you...anyone that would do that is dumber then,,,,well,,,, you fill in the blank!


----------



## Hi Ho Silver_Joe (Aug 4, 2003)

FishTales said:


> In the original post,
> 1. It did not say if this was done in a threatening manner


How do you point a gun at someone in a non-threatening manor??


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

How do you teach us to only point a gun at something you plan on killing, then justify someone scoping you as just being stupid?

If I see someone aiming a gun at me I'm expecting to get shot.


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

StumpJumper said:


> How do you teach us to only point a gun at something you plan on killing, then justify someone scoping you as just being stupid?
> 
> If I see someone aiming a gun at me I'm expecting to get shot.


This is why I bowhunt. Seven Hundred Fifty Thousand (750,000) "hunters" in the woods at one time and not expecting some to do something "stupid" is unrealistic. I really don't think a stranger in the woods is gonna take aim at you and shoot unless you are charging him/her in a threatening manner.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

notmuchtime said:


> This is why I bowhunt. Seven Hundred Fifty Thousand (750,000) "hunters" in the woods at one time and not expecting some to do something "stupid" is unrealistic. I really don't think a stranger in the woods is gonna take aim at you and shoot unless you are charging him/her in a threatening manner.


 Yeah, but how many "I really don't thinks" do you see on the news all the time.

That's it, I quit gun hunting.


----------



## treeman (Mar 18, 2002)

You guys might be interested in this link. A local conservation officer was telling me about a time that he and another officer parked at a trailhead only to see a hunter looking at them through a scope. His partner did not know about this law but he did as he was a state police trooper prior to his career in conservation. The person pointing his gun without malice could be charged with a misemeanor.

http://law.onecle.com/michigan/penal/mcl-750-233.html


----------



## KayJay (Oct 11, 2006)

That is pretty stright forward - and answers the question. 

Against the law - 

kj


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Good luck at trying to prove the gun was being aimed at you. If a person needs to look through a scope to see who you are then a person is too far away for a person to prove they were the ones being aimed at.

I will agree the law seems clear but the proof is very difficult. Not like someone is close to you. That is just real life.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

boehr said:


> Good luck at trying to prove the gun was being aimed at you. If a person needs to look through a scope to see who you are then a person is too far away for a person to prove they were the ones being aimed at.
> 
> I will agree the law seems clear but the proof is very difficult. Not like someone is close to you. That is just real life.


 Unless they plan on shooting you  But then you're probably dead anyways.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

How many instances of hunters getting sniped off in Mi has there been in the last 10 years ? 20 years ? 

None I can recall.

Probably a zillion guys got scoped, but none were murdered. Go figure.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

If you want to check out people while hunting use the proper tool .That is why they made binocs. some of the idiots out there will amaze you.


----------



## dabarra3 (Nov 19, 2005)

people actually gun hunt in area's where other people can see them?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

eddiejohn4 said:


> If you want to check out people while hunting use the proper tool .That is why they made binocs. some of the idiots out there will amaze you.


I'm not condoning it, I'm merely saying that contrary to some peoples beliefs here that anyone scoping you isn't necessarily looking to blow your head off.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Thunderhead said:


> How many instances of hunters getting sniped off in Mi has there been in the last 10 years ? 20 years ?
> 
> None I can recall.
> 
> Probably a zillion guys got scoped, but none were murdered. Go figure.



There's a first for everything


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

This is getting silly. I'm out.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

last year a fellow from the neighbor camp (not freindly) missed a deer apparently, he was on a ridge on the other side of a marsh and I was in a treestand but I heard the bullets whistle by me. anyways as he proceeded to tromp all over the marsh he scope checked me TWICE.

And now for the worst part, he a cop in a n.w michigan town (udersherriff or sherriff. I dont remember which.) one of a few at that camp. just part of a bad situation now in its 3rd year


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

People like that should be banned from the woods.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

StumpJumper said:


> There's a first for everything


SJ,
Have you had any recent, severe head injuries ?

L & O


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

After thinking about the original post, this is what I make of the situation.
The location is not specified so I would imagine this took place on public/state land.
One guy is in camo and up in a tree stand while bow hunting deer.
Another guy comes into the same area to hunt squirrels, not knowing anyone else is in the area.
He sees some movement in the trees off in a distance (80 yds), so he takes a look to see if it's a squirrel.
If you have seen some commercials on tv for camo, sometimes they guys are almost invisible.
After he finally locates the movement (15 to 20 seconds) and identifies the 
movement as a hunter, he leaves the woods so not to interfere with the bow hunter. This could be the reason he was not found later.
I agree he should have binoculars, but not everyone thinks of that.

I have been in a tree stand, bow hunting, when some grouse hunter's happened by. 
I waved to one so he would know I was in the tree.
He waved back, then called out to his buddy to move off in another direction because we had a bow hunter in the area. End of story.
RIch


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone caught should be required to do hunter education.


----------



## DartonShooter (Oct 26, 2001)

*Originally Posted by Thunderhead
How many instances of hunters getting sniped off in Mi has there been in the last 10 years ? 20 years ? 

None I can recall.

Probably a zillion guys got scoped, but none were murdered. Go figure.*

I would beg to differ with this statement. I am a corrections officer at one of our finer gray bar hotels. We have a prisoner who did this exact thing . I would have to read his file to get the specifics, but if memory serves... He shot and killed at least one bow hunter out of the treestand back in 1994 in the Oscoda township area. The case had gone cold and was reopened by MSP Detective Lesneski (Bronco) who ended up solving the case. So it has and does happen that loony [email protected]%#$s lurk the woods during hunting season looking to kill people. By the way, his reason for doing it- if I remember correctly- "I just wanted to see what it was like."


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

DartonShooter said:


> *Originally Posted by Thunderhead
> How many instances of hunters getting sniped off in Mi has there been in the last 10 years ? 20 years ?
> 
> None I can recall.
> ...


If memory serves the quote was from him wanting to kill someone, not from wanting to just scope somebody as a visual aid.

Anyway, I believe the question has been answered with the posting of the actual law and I believe everyone has has there chance for comments.


----------

